# Algarve sites



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

No replys to my last post, so trying again!!. We are heading to the Algarve this winter for the first time, and would like to find a site which has chalets/mobile homes to rent so that family can visit over the Xmas /New year period,does anyone know of a site like this, or any to avoid!!


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*algarve sites*

hi. We have stayed at Turiscampo bungalow park at lagos on 2 occasions very nice and friendly people, good restaurant. try and get a pitch for the camper towards the top of the site so that you enjoy the sun for longer. they are at www.turiscampo.com. phone +351282789265. Len


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just thinking the other way round, as we are going to stay on a farm (owners live in farmhouse, out buildings now converted to studios/apartments) near Tavira in the nature reserve area. Maybe somewhere like this would allow you to stay on their grounds whilst visitors rented studio/apartment?
5 weeks until we go, but if it looked feasible I could enquire whilst there.
Really looking forward to it  

Alison


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

daichi said:


> No replys to my last post, so trying again!!. We are heading to the Algarve this winter for the first time, and would like to find a site which has chalets/mobile homes to rent so that family can visit over the Xmas /New year period,does anyone know of a site like this, or any to avoid!!


Camping Olhao has Bungalows and mobile homes to let but the site is very popular and does get crowded with the winter snowbirds. You might find the accommodation is already booked over the Christmas period.

They no longer have a direct web site since the site changed hands and is now owned by the bank workers union.

Don


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi 
As Don Madge relpied Camping Olhao

Camping Olhão *** 
(Olhão at 1,5 km, Faro at 10 km) 
Pinheiros do Marim 
8700-912 Olhão 
Tel. ++351 289 700300 
Fax. ++351 289 700390 
-Open 1/1 - 31/12 - Beach at 1,5 km. 
restaurant, bar, pool, playground, animation, tennis, minimarket, bicycles for rent. 
Tents, Caravans and Bungalows for rent. 
e-mail:[email protected] 

Or the Orbiter site in Quarteria has similar accomadation. Olhao is in my opinion a nicer site and undoubtably cheaper

regards

Herman


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

*Algarve sites!*

Thanks to all who have replied and those who will!!,Olhao was on our list to pay a visit but looks favourite now given its proximity to the airport , we should be there around mid october, so hopefully we can book something in time!! Thanks once again


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*algarve campsites*

Fellow members may like to add their recommendations to the campsite list so they are readily available to all when this thread is gone.


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Camping on Algarvae Olhao*

Hi Try emailing the Olhao campsite on this email address [email protected] (can't guarantee that it is up to date)
or Telephone 00351 289 700300 they speak very good English. It is under new management but as far as I know it has always been owned by the Portuguese Bank Workers Union. It is worth ringing them to ensure a Christmas booking, it gets busy.

Bar


----------

